# Started smoking a pipe,,,Cost of rolling papers too much



## Redd Capp (Nov 9, 2011)

3.00 for zig zags? I paid 7.00 for a corn cob and its paid for itself already. Besides pipe tobbaco is taxed lower and is tastyer.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 9, 2011)

but i do like to collect all the roaches and make 2nd and 3rd generation joints with them. and i love the afterlingering smell you get on yourself after smoking a joint or a blunt


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 11, 2011)

been smokin a pipe for over a year now and I gotta say it IS a nice investment. i started with a cheap corn cob pipe but after a few months of use the damn thing started falling apart, so now its all taped up and shit. i dont think its any worse for me, i mean, im not smoking the tape or anything, though my buddy keeps making snide remarks about it. what was the point of this post again? oh yeah! pipes are awesome. yeah


----------



## Earth (Nov 11, 2011)

ain't nothing like a pre-smoked pipe 

http://www.dr-grabow-pipes.com/DrGrabow2.htm


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 12, 2011)

Pipes can be a investment. Unlike cigars where you smoke em and they are gone(Old Cigars can be collectible too if properly humidified can last 50 years). For me smoking has gone from a nasty habit to a interesting hobby with its own collectors and conventions
Peterson are the top of the line starting at 50.00 and going up to 200.00. On my trips I scour antique shops for pipes. I scored a Rinaldi for 50.00 and it was latter appraised at 500.00. I can find shops that want to get rid of there pipes starting at 15.00.
http://pipesmagazine.com/forums/ is a good place to start and has a listing of clubs


----------



## Leap (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a a nice stone pipe and I love it, the only bad side is that its hard to stealth smoke with a pipe, when you're lighting the bowl each hit. Other then that though it's fucking awesome, One day I was in a shelter and I had just smoked and since I just smoked and was high I forgot to zip up my jacket where I keep it, thing fell out and made the noise of a rock scattering across the floor. Noone looked up from what they were doing. and the thing didn't have a damn scratch on it. That just sealed it for me, never going to papers pipes rock


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 5, 2012)

Yep, I gotta say, I love smoking my pipe. It's one of the things that can be worth fronting a little bit of extra money for, especially for the real nice tobaccos. I'm a fan of Virginia-Perique mixes, really great stuff. Cornell & Diehl's Bayou Morning flake is some really good shit. To me, there are two modes of living: life when I'm smoking pipe everyday, and life when I'm not. The difference in mental disposition is striking; when I am smoking regularly, I'm less of a fatalist, more relaxed, and my anxiety goes away.
The best part is that it's not slavishly addictive like cigs are... I mean, yeah, it's addictive, maybe in the same way hot showers or chocolate is. Enjoyable enough to want to keep doing it, but not where I'd piss and moan about not having any once I was out, like cigs.

I'm real glad I quit chew and went to the pipe, that shit was devilish..


----------



## JannethintheWind (May 5, 2012)

Write a letter to zig zag...worked for a buddy of mine...becuase they do not offer any discounts or sale prices ever..he must have made a compelling argument....they sent him a case of papers


----------



## drewski (Mar 9, 2015)

I never smoked tobacco out of a pipe, only snerbage. To me, tobacco in a pipe was just...weird. I always rolled my own and smoked it the "normal" way I suppose. I would just buy the American Spirit packs and they would last quite a long time if I didn't decide to smoke like a chimney. I guess I'm just not classy enough to be smokin' out of a corn cob pipe. To each his/her own


----------



## Odin (Mar 9, 2015)

You were never inspired by "Tom Sawyer" or "Huckleberry Finn" ?


----------



## drewski (Mar 10, 2015)

Odin said:


> You were never inspired by "Tom Sawyer" or "Huckleberry Finn" ?


No sir.


----------

